# Darklight LED spotlight sale -- ends 9/1/2011: LE18G1V80A



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

With Halloween season about a month away, I'm sure many of you have started preparing. We find that lighting often comes last on the list of things to install so we're offering a last minute, pre-Halloween season discount!

Save *15% OFF* retail price before September 1st using the code _*LE18G1V80A*_ during checkout. In stock items ship the next business day.

One other thing to remember, we are the only haunt lighting vendor with UL listed LED spotlights and power supplies. Our products are low voltage, easy to setup, modular, and durable (indoor and outdoor use). 

  

We are honored, excited, and proud to be illuminating some of the best haunts in America this Halloween season (many of you are on this forum)!

- Quan


----------

